# Truma Trumatic heater - Rattling



## aldercow (Dec 29, 2009)

Just trying to de-bug my new Autotrail Tracker RS. The Truma heater seems to be the main source of rattles. On the road it sounds like it is about to fall to pieces it rattles so much. It made so much noise on my first trip out I expected to see it lying on the floor in bits when I got home!

Any suggestions - this model has the 230v mains ultra heat with fan take off for the hot air ducting.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Try the battery compartment, accessible through the bottom grill on the left side. Mine made the same noise until I spotted the loose battery compartment. It will clip back in.

John


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Try the battery compartment, accessible through the bottom grill on the left side. Mine made the same noise until I spotted the loose battery compartment. It will clip back in.

John


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Check that the front cover is properly in place. It has a very odd locating system and it's easy not to put it back in position fully after having it off (oooer, missus!)

Other than that, ours rattles like mad when working and the variable temperature fan setting reaches a particular speed range , I've tried checking the fan and grille etc but never managed to stop it completely.

As for rattles and vibrations when the driving along, they used to drive us mad and I've spent ages putting felt pads on all the doors, we wrap the oven shelves, saucepans etc in tea-towels, but eventually you just accept the fact that you'll never stop all the noises and just turn the radio/cd player up a bit more! :shaking:


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Had the same problem with my 2012 Autotrail Apache. Reported it to the dealer (White Arches) with a few other minor niggles and it was resolved. As Roger said, it was the front cover/grill that was the problem.
I've also come to terms with some of the other rattles - we've dealt with the really annoying ones and live with the rest!
Bill


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

My heater also rattles but I have made it much better by using a length of aluminium angle I just happened to have lying around to fix to the rear of the heater to stop the plate from flexing. I reckon it was flexing like Rolf Harris' wobble board (not sure I should mention his name nowadays!)


----------

